# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  McAfee-GW-Edition

## kyzya

подскажите как работает этот зверь и где его можно найти?!и вообще стоит ли его качать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Раньше он назывался Webwasher-Gateway
Работает на движке Avira (в том числе), а после покупки McAfee получил это название.

Предназначен для установки на и-нет шлюзы. Т.е. для проверки проходящего через него траффика
Найти можно, наверное, у McAfee))

----------


## kyzya

интересно а если этот сервак который контролируют отключить? получ McAfee может оставить своих пользователей без защиты?

----------


## zerocorporated

> Предназначен для установки на и-нет шлюзы. Т.е. для проверки проходящего через него траффика





> интересно а если этот сервак который контролируют отключить? получ McAfee может оставить своих пользователей без защиты?


Получиться, что вы оставите пользователей без интернета.

----------


## kyzya

не кто ссылочку не подкинет?

----------


## Torvic99

http://www.mcafee.com/us/local_conte...eb_gateway.pdf
А еще есть такой сайт как www.google.com  :Shocked:

----------


## kyzya

спасибо за ссылку на гугль!
вот одно ГГ что я не могу найти где скачать этот пакет!мне бы такую ссылочку

----------


## Torvic99

Ну так наверное надо на сайте производителя искать.

----------


## Ivaemon

Интересно, что вы будете качать, если это аппаратный антивирус?))))
Вы можете только купить железку.

----------


## kyzya

а у меня инет железо качает аж бегом

----------

